# sqlloader



## tanne68 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine csv-Datei in eine Oracle-Tabelle mit sqlloader laden. Die Datei sieht so aus:

1;2;3;4;5

Die Tabelle hat lediglich eine Spalte:
MyTable (Nr INTEGER);

wie muss die Control-Datei aussehen, damit ich für jede Nummer eine Zeile in der Tabelle habe wie:
Nr
----
1
2
3
4
5

vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## lmarkus31 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du nur eine "Zeile" in deiner CSV-Datei, deren Einträge du auf mehrere Tabellenzeilen verteilen möchtest?

Dann könntest du das mit folgendem Controlfile realisieren:


```
LOAD DATA
INFILE 'import.csv'  "str ';'"
INTO TABLE myTable
FIELDS TERMINATED BY ''
( Nr INTEGER EXTERNAL )
```

Markus


----------



## tanne68 (23. Juni 2007)

hi,

super, das hat geklappt, vielen dank

hast Du zufällig den Link für eine ausführliche sqlloader-doku?

noch mal danke

Tanne


----------



## lmarkus31 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

klar, die Doku gibts im Technet bei Oracle selbst:

http://download-uk.oracle.com/docs/cd/B19306_01/server.102/b14215/toc.htm

Markus


----------



## tanne68 (23. Juni 2007)

vielen dank


----------

